# Installed Gentex Frameless Auto-Dimming Mirror with Homelink



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Got around to installing the auto-dimming mirror yesterday and couldn't be happier. Not knowing which wires to tap into from the overhead console map lights, I ended up playing the old game of trial and error :question:. 

Happy to report that Isucessfully identified which switched ignition 12volt wire feeds the map lights! Pin #1 12v (white and brown wire) / Pin# 6 (black wire) ground. Mirror power shuts off automatically once the BCM goes to sleep 10 min after doors are locked. 











I'll shoot a quick video of the mirror in action. When you press one of the homelink buttons a little homelink icon glows from within the glass. In addition the buttons are illuminated in white which matches the interior lighting 100%. Auto dimming button has a small green LED light indicating auto-dimming function is on. 


*Gentex Series 8 Frameless Auto-Dimming Mirror with Homelink 50-genk80a
*


























*

Windshield mount 
*


----------



## LYFT Cruzer (Aug 25, 2018)

Excellent. We bought this 2017 cruze RS LT with 6K on it. Great deal but really miss the dimming mirror since I'm a LYFT driver and lots of it is at night. A few questions if you don't mind:

What was the cost?, Did you have to cut any wires or was the new mirror plug/play once you discovered the correct socket? Was it easy to remove the plastic housing and manual mirror? I'd be fearful of breaking something. Did the home links come with the new mirror? I assume they all work great?

Thanks for your response. Wish you were my neighbor, I'd pay you to install mine!


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks like it's $299 from the manufacturer Advent : GENTEX : ADVGENFL80EXP and $209 from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Gentex-Frameless-Auto-Dimming-Homelink-50-genk80a/dp/B00PXGZESO/

Also curious to know if this ultimately plug-and-play. If there's no need to fish wiring, this is kind of a no-brainer if you want the features.


----------



## AZ2981 (Nov 2, 2017)

Looking forward to a video. If you could, would you also write up or discuss in the video the steps or beware of tips during the installation? Was everything you needed in the initial purchase?


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Amazing looking mirror!! Whaaaaaattttt vehicles does it come stock in?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LYFT Cruzer (Aug 25, 2018)

This will be my first DIY on my new cruze. I hope the poster gives us some more info.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Although I would love this option in my Cruze, I would never pay that much money for this mirror as it is overpriced by a lot. Amazon Canada has this for $587.00 and in the states with currency exchange it's still over $300.00.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Although I would love this option in my Cruze, I would never pay that much money for this mirror as it is overpriced by a lot. Amazon Canada has this for $587.00 and in the states with currency exchange it's still over $300.00.


There's got to be one from an older GM product with those features that mounts to the existing pad on the windshield and costs $50 or less at the salvage yards. Just have to find it.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

If the mirror in my 2018 Premier hatch is already autodimming (and therefore is powered), is it a direct swap for the genk80a? No need to run power from the map lights?


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

Could you by chance put your video or guide you made on here? I really need help with the wiring!


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

quailallstar said:


> Got around to installing the auto-dimming mirror yesterday and couldn't be happier. Not knowing which wires to tap into from the overhead console map lights, I ended up playing the old game of trial and error ❓.
> 
> Happy to report that Isucessfully identified which switched ignition 12volt wire feeds the map lights! Pin #1 12v (white and brown wire) / Pin# 6 (black wire) ground. Mirror power shuts off automatically once the BCM goes to sleep 10 min after doors are locked.
> 
> ...


Could by chance walk through the wiring?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It should just need power. I would follow dashcam wiring installs.

Im looking into the rear camera version for my truck. But $800 is a lot to pony up.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

From my 2019 post on this topic. I bought a used mirror and the seller installed it: "For my previous car, another eBay seller sold me a HomeLink mirror with compass, but in this case he referred me to eBay seller, copper_z71, who has a store with lots of mirrors and a shop about two hours from Chicago, very near the Indiana-Michigan border.

Bob sold (and installed) a used auto-dimming HomeLink mirror with a wiring harness that clipped into the plug that fed the stock mirror. ... The harness is included in his pricing and he included a somewhat longer stem for the mirror that moved it out from the windshield. I could have gone with a smaller mirror like the stock one, but it has seemed to me to be so small it was overshadowed by the windshield mount and sensor blob. 

Bob's Automotive Mirrors & More LLC | eBay Stores


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

MarcMag said:


> From my 2019 post on this topic. I bought a used mirror and the seller installed it: "For my previous car, another eBay seller sold me a HomeLink mirror with compass, but in this case he referred me to eBay seller, copper_z71, who has a store with lots of mirrors and a shop about two hours from Chicago, very near the Indiana-Michigan border.
> 
> Bob sold (and installed) a used auto-dimming HomeLink mirror with a wiring harness that clipped into the plug that fed the stock mirror. ... The harness is included in his pricing and he included a somewhat longer stem for the mirror that moved it out from the windshield. I could have gone with a smaller mirror like the stock one, but it has seemed to me to be so small it was overshadowed by the windshield mount and sensor blob.
> 
> Bob's Automotive Mirrors & More LLC | eBay Stores


I’m just having the mirror wired by a local car audio shop because they’ll know what they’re doing... will update y’all on the price.. was quoted $65-$100 and then my mirror from a crashed Cruze Hatch with 324 miles was like $50 so not bad at all, certainly less than one of the frameless mirrors alone


----------

